# oil and filter changes



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

Here' my easy way to complete PM's. Some think it is very un-safe, however, I put the loader down first and use the hoe to push tractor up and over, which goes past the fulcrum point,.


----------



## DK35vince (Jan 22, 2006)

I'd still like to see you put some blocking under the tires or jackstands under the machine so if the hydraulic let we are not reading about you being squished..


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Lamar, Vince is sooo right!!! You never know when a hydraulic component will fail! doesn't happen often, but when it does, well, you end up with something like my left arm which is lucky to still be around! I always used blocking, didn't know I was even under it, then wham. Never saw it coming! 
Hydraulics are handy to raise equipment, but then it should be lowered onto secure blocks or stands, not cement blocks, so the rolling effect is also negated. Hope everyone stays safe and Happy Easter!


----------



## Lamar Holland (Dec 28, 2005)

I haven't been blocking, however, When I go under to do the oil pan,, I "m off to the side and very little of my fat aass is under the machine,. Once the oil is drained and plugs returned that ends going under,, the rest is topside.,


----------



## wass (Jan 3, 2007)

Said what I had to say, although I never have to raise a tractor for anything except to change a tire or service bearings! Any way... Later!


----------



## Morgan (Oct 26, 2006)

Ive never had to raise a tractor either and I have changed alot of oil. There is plenty of room under a tractor even for my big A$$.


----------

